# Boat Registration Decals



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm hoping yall can help me with my boat registration decals. 
I finally decided to get legal and put my numbers on the skiff. The only problem is that the numbers i got are the huge block type letters and it doesnt look good on the skiff. It kinds takes away from the lines of the skiff. I've seen some cursive or italicized registration numbers in the past and hoping you guys could point me in the direction of that font. Pics would help as well. The numbers are going on a ECC Caimen.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I just go to a local sign shop that cuts out vinyl lettering. I just tell them how big, pick out the font and color and tell them what the TX numbers are and they cut them out for me. It's easy and inexpensive. There have to be some sign shops around you who could do that.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Any vinyl shop can do that. Look for any company that does that for advertising on vehicles.

I will say they don't let you get away with it as they used to in the past. They may or may not give you a ticket and make you redo it but they don't like to see the fancy TX numbers....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...A0.H0.Xboat+n.TRS0&_nkw=boat+numbers&_sacat=0


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm gonna need some bow time on said skiff in order to properly assess the situation at hand. 

Seriously though, You can go to most custom sign shops and they usually have a plethora of lettering that you can use or they can make it custom. Just make sure you check the height requirements from TPWD before you spend a bunch of money on it. 

I don't know your style, but here's a few fonts I was looking at for my TX numbers. I was gonna go with the "Bradly Hand ITC Bold" bc i thought it looked kind Hell's Bayish


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

If you do some sort of flowing or cursive script you might have an issue but there are a good many fonts that are fine. I've never had an issue with the GW over my TX numbers. They just need to be at least 3" tall and of a contrasting color and easily read. If you get crazy with it the GW might say something about it so just use good judgement. If you can read it clearly and easily the GW probably won't say a thing.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm not looking to go crazy with my decals but more of the italicized fonts like southpaw's examples. Those fonts dont take away from the lines of these skiffs like the traditional block letters. I just didnt want to spend an hour looking over fonts. I'd rather spend that time somewhere else like researching props. 

Southpaw, Ive only got 3 rules on the boat. If you can comply with all 3 rules, welcome aboard. 
1 Keep the skiff on the water
2 keep the water out of the skiff
3 wipe your **** feet!

Possible open spot on Sabine this weekend, if you are anyone else is interested.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I got pulled over by a GW in Port Is a couple of months ago coming into the fingers for a standard fish/safety check. All good but he did tell me my registration numbers did not contrast my boat well enough (tan lettering on cream colored boat) and I need to get that changed. Man I know I need to but the black just doesn't look good. Lol. Serously though.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ripin' Lips said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm not looking to go crazy with my decals but more of the italicized fonts like southpaw's examples. Those fonts dont take away from the lines of these skiffs like the traditional block letters. I just didnt want to spend an hour looking over fonts. I'd rather spend that time somewhere else like researching props.
> 
> Southpaw, Ive only got 3 rules on the boat. If you can comply with all 3 rules, welcome aboard.
> 1 Keep the skiff on the water
> ...


Jack Foreman at Crossroads Propeller Service is the skiff prop wizard. No need to research further.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Jack Foreman at Crossroads Propeller Service is the skiff prop wizard. No need to research further.


thanks.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I've always used sites like this for boat decals:

http://www.namemyboat.com/boatnumbers.html

I don't remember if I've used this exact site, but there are several just like it.

The numbers come printed on a single vinyl sheet for each side of the boat and they're very easy to apply. You can choose the font style, size, and color.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Jack Foreman at Crossroads Propeller Service is the skiff prop wizard. No need to research further.


Agreed, Jack really knows how to make the right prop. Be aware, I don't think he uses email. Call him and leave a message, he'll call you back.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

southpaw said:


> I'm gonna need some bow time on said skiff in order to properly assess the situation at hand.
> 
> Seriously though, You can go to most custom sign shops and they usually have a plethora of lettering that you can use or they can make it custom. Just make sure you check the height requirements from TPWD before you spend a bunch of money on it.
> 
> I don't know your style, but here's a few fonts I was looking at for my TX numbers. I was gonna go with the "Bradly Hand ITC Bold" bc i thought it looked kind Hell's Bayish


Got the new decals on yesterday. Went with Viner Hand Bold. Its amazing to me to see how the block letters distracted from the lines of the skiff. This new front looks fantastic and i dont think i'll have any issues with TPWD.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Ripin' Lips said:


> Got the new decals on yesterday. Went with Viner Hand Bold. Its amazing to me to see how the block letters distracted from the lines of the skiff. This new front looks fantastic and i dont think i'll have any issues with TPWD.


Good deal man, glad it worked out for you. Bet it looks pretty slick


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

skiff...fashion statement or fishing tool?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

In this case the fashion doesn't detract from the function, so it's a win-win.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i guess so. : )


----------

